
Ask HN: Where can I find practical, no-fluff management advice? - ent101
Any books, blogs, podcasts,... would be helpful!
======
firatcan
Edit: Book is written by Andrew Grove who was a CEO of Intel

[https://www.amazon.com/High-Output-Management-Andrew-
Grove/d...](https://www.amazon.com/High-Output-Management-Andrew-
Grove/dp/0679762884)

Best book for management.

Also, we have platform where users can create collections from their favorite
articles, videos etc.

Here's 2 different collection about Leadership

[https://jooseph.com/modules/91](https://jooseph.com/modules/91)

[https://jooseph.com/modules/69](https://jooseph.com/modules/69)

I like those collections but to be honest the book is must. Collections are
just easy to access

------
user_agent
Obviously books:

[!] 1) The 360° Leader, John C. Maxwell

2) Drive: The Surprising Truth About What Motivates Us, Daniel H. Pink

3) The Alliance: Managing Talent in the Networked Age, Reid Hoffman & Ben
Casnocha & Chris Yeh

[!] 4) It's Your Ship: Management Techniques from the Best Damn Ship in the
Navy, Michael Abrashoff

5) Reinventing Organizations: A Guide to Creating Organizations Inspired by
the Next Stage of Human Consciousness, Frederic Laloux

6) Immature People with Power How to Handle Them, Larry Mullins

7) Games People Play: The Psychology of Human Relationships, Eric Berne

In no particular order. That kind of list could be endless, but 1-7 I consider
the most important ones (you can throw away (5) if you aren't interested in
how to simplify corp structures) regarding shaping anyone into a reasonable
leader. It's all about: attitude, values, understanding oneself and other
people.

The only reason I'm putting all of this here is because it's a good
investment. I hope you will read those, because I don't recommend stuff I know
nothing about to random people ;) This world desperately needs better
managers, not another infantile prick who thinks he gets it (I'm not pointing
that to @OP directly, it's a more general problem). Again, I can only hope
that the 10 minutes I've spent here are going to blossom in the future as at
least one good guy who knows what he is doing because he thinks about what
he's going to do beforehand. If that's not going to happen that's going to be
on you (and I will find you and then we're going to have an unpleasant
conversation). Meanwhile, I highly recommend the mentioned books and reading
in general. This is how you can easily distinguish yourself from a herd of
management sheeple who consider reading to be harmful for their egos ;) Howk!

A general tip: I've written "books, obviously", because management is on of
those disciplines where there ARE good books, as well as good trainings
available. The books route is far less expensive, it's as good as let's say
expensive couching, and there's some space between the lines in books in
general one can utilize for thinking for oneself!

All of the above comes form my own experience.

------
mikece
The "Manager Tools Basics" podcast was not only helpful to me when I was
looking to get into management but also taught me practical ways in which I
could make my manager's job easier -- which is good because I decided against
a life in management after getting a taste of it.

[https://www.manager-tools.com/manager-tools-basics](https://www.manager-
tools.com/manager-tools-basics)

------
Sevii
Dan Kennedy has a bunch of books with this theme.

------
gshdg
Book: The Manager’s Path by Camille Fournier

Bloggers: Lara Hogan

